

Arduino-based curtain automation - bootload
http://www.jwz.org/curtain/

======
pavel_lishin
"Then at some some point while trying to debug it, John accidentally touched
the multimeter's leads to something he shouldn't have, and suddenly my
keyboard didn't work any more."

I'd really like to know what the hell they did.

